# pre workout on a keto?



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

keeping overall carbs below 40g a day could i stay in keto with a serving of liquid fury pre workout (9g carbs)

so would have 30 or less from nuts or veg no starchys.

its an awsome product and helps me hit the gym especially when dieting

any ideas? from experience not what you have read


----------



## silverback79 (Jan 15, 2009)

wardster27 said:


> keeping overall carbs below 40g a day could i stay in keto with a serving of liquid fury pre workout (9g carbs)
> 
> so would have 30 or less from nuts or veg no starchys.
> 
> ...


The diet is very tight but I think give it a try and give us some feedback. Its always good to see if anything can be adjusted or added.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

swap it for caffein or efedrine in my opinion. same if not better effect without the carbs.


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> swap it for caffein or efedrine in my opinion. same if not better effect without the carbs.


i use them too mate just getting some eph this week actually.

i have dropped a serving of nuts to compensate for the 9g

i can only find out if it works or not worth a try and could keep muscles full my diet is this exactly

6am whey iso (zero carb) tbs nat pb

9am 250g chicken breast with 25g butter

12 same as 6am

3pm 250g mince tbs olive oil

6pm post workout 50g whey iso

9pm 6 eggs and 4 whites

taking fibresure and vits and omegas too

cant see the liquid fury knocking me out of keto what you reakon?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dunno mate add it up. you should be getting 1.5g of protein per lb of bodyweight and 0.5g of fat if doing the dave palumbo keto diet. carbs should be below 30g mate.

if the liquad fury included keeps the carbs under 30 then ure gd to go.


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Looks fine to me mate - macros look well under 30g...

Tip: careful with the carbs in milk in tea & coffee etc... they all add up and need to be factored in... but im sure you knew that already.

Not used Liquid fury before - good product? Vasculator?

Good luck mate,


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

Fatbastard said:


> Looks fine to me mate - macros look well under 30g...
> 
> Tip: careful with the carbs in milk in tea & coffee etc... they all add up and need to be factored in... but im sure you knew that already.
> 
> ...


its fukin mint mate. i dont work for extreme or anything but its the dogs bollocks pre workout.

and its only 5g carbs i thought it was 9 unless different flavours so can afford a double serving on workout days only 10g carbs.

this is 4 times a week so its bugger all carbs really but the boost is well worth it.

its the glycerine and the creatine which do it . draws fluid right into muscle and veins go bezzerk


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Adz, is that u?? Am trying D.P's diet atm, have lost half a stone, or there abouts so far. Got some ketostix from tescos to see whether im in ketosis and its turned light purple so gettin there. Good luck with it dudeX


----------

